

E-Tailer Customization: Convenient or Creepy? - pjo
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/24/technology/e-tailer-customization-whats-convenient-and-whats-just-plain-creepy.html?_r=1

======
twelvechairs
I think what is overlooked too much here is user choice. If I can say 'I am
interested in mens clothes only' that is fine, and I'm happy. If the website
makes the choice for me and doesn't clearly show me how to alter this - thats
creepy (and they'll probably lose my sale when I want to look something up on
my girlfriends laptop).

There is a differnce in shopping (where the user is active) and marketing
(where the user is 'targeted') in this regard. Of course there are some parts
of clothing websites which are more 'marketing' than 'shopping' but the
balance needs to be found.

------
BobPalmer
I for one would have no problem with this. I'm well aware that the sites I go
to will in many cases show custom experiences, just as I'm aware that Google
tailors it's ads based on my browsing history.

If I am heading into an online retailer, or searching on the web, I'd much
rather see relevant content.

I find this kind of customized experience a lot less intrusive/creepy than,
say, having stuff randomly posted to my Facebook timeline, or ads showing up
with my implied endorsement to my friends.

